

Your idea is terrible. - allang
http://kellysutton.tumblr.com/post/10164180568/your-idea-is-terrible

======
jchonphoenix
And those federal agents and cops are exactly why Palantir Technologies is
awesome.

------
Hisoka
This recent discussion in Disrupt talks about the same issue:
[http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/12/max-levchin-and-peter-
thiel...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/12/max-levchin-and-peter-thiel-
innovation-in-the-world-today-is-between-dire-straits-and-dead/)

I think the low barriers to entry leads to so many social games, the next
check-in app, trivial notification apps, deal aggregators, etc. Everyone
thinks they can start a business these days, but in actuality, you really need
domain expertise to start a successful one.

I do concede if we don't have the ability to tackle on these problems, and if
the alternative is a 9-5, then maybe creating the next social game isn't such
a bad idea.

